

Top reasons why entrepreneurs hate lawyers - btilly
http://venturehacks.com/articles/hate-lawyers

======
zmitri
I am currently in the process of getting a VISA to work in the US and would
have to agree that every single one of these points is extremely relevant.
Awesome article.

My father, also entrepreneurial, hates lawyers so much, he even refused to use
one for his divorce (he represented himself). Needless to say, he got the best
settlement I've ever seen in a divorce case!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I know a divorce lawyer (no I'm not divorced) that says to the other lawyer
"cut the crap, come to terms immediately, I won't stand for pitting these two
people against one another just to pad our bill". He's my hero.

------
timcederman
If only all lawyers were like grellas.

